# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Gluon, deep learning library

## Airicist

Contributors:

Microsoft Corporation

Amazon.com, Inc.

gluon.ai

github.com/gluon-api

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing Gluon: a new library for machine learning from AWS and Microsoft"

by Ana Visneski
October 12, 2017

----------

